# It now has stripes??



## newbie11 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Is his stripes natural or a sign of something bad?*​
Natural it will be fine150.00%It doesnt sound like a good thing150.00%


----------



## newbie11 (Aug 25, 2011)

My yellow cichlid now has light stripes. Is this natural or is it from stress? I hope im not breaking any posting rules and what not since im new and have no idea what im doing. I just dont want to figure out whats going on so if its bad I can hopefully fix it.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/

This was taken earlier today and now he has light stripes on his body!

And how do you put pictures in the post so you dont have to click the link? I tried the thing


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmmmm...a yellow lab with stripes? Doesn't sound natural to me. Any change in color is usually caused by either stress or illness. Let's just hope its stress and not the latter. Have you tested your water lately?


----------



## newbie11 (Aug 25, 2011)

I just got these yesterday. I think petsmart didnt help me out much with the selection of cichilds I think I have two yellow labs and there are two bule stripy ones im guessing thats convicts? But they are small enough right now I think they should be fine for a little while size wise and territory wise. (I have a 29 gallon tank) Someone suggested that I give them to a person with a biger tank and get shellies instead? His stripes are not really dark but there is deffinantly a difference.


----------



## newbie11 (Aug 25, 2011)

And what can I do to make him not so stressed? O and petsmart checked the sample of water I took with me and said everything was good.


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

I saw your other pic of the " blue striped one". Definately NOT a convict. Im no expert and couldn't tell you what it is. Sorry. As for petco, ( and other similar stores) they are notorious for selling hybrids. This fish you have could be a mix of anything. They probably had the tank labeled " assorted African cichlids".

If you just got the fish they stil need to settle in. Getting bagged and moved around can be very stressful. Just give them some time. Possibly do a large water change just in case and maybe keep the lights off on the tank for a while. Good luck!


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

Yellow labs that are not of a pure strain often have stripes that appear. Its nothing to worry about, its just how the fish is going to look.

Yeah +1 with *pdandy88*
Its not a convict but I do believe it is a hybrid of some sorts.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Blue stripey one is a Metriaclima lombardoi (kenyi), not the best strain.

I don't think the Lab is pure.


----------



## dillon0990 (Jun 11, 2011)

doesnt look pure to me, but either way you shouldnt keep those fish in a 29. Shellies would work or maybe some Ps. saulosi.


----------



## newbie11 (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay cool. Thanks for the comments. Its nice knowing kind of what I have.


----------

